# foot-pound



## Sephiroth_Leo

And what about "foot-pounds"? Any good translation for this one?
No sé siquiera qué medida es

Respuesta a mí mismo:

foot-pounds (ft-lbf o ft-lb) es una medida de fuerza, generalmente aplicada a movimientos circulares como el que se ejerce para ajustar tornillos.

La equivalencia más sencilla y general es compararla con joules
(1 foot-pound = 1,3558179 joules)

Espero les sirva, a mí sí!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

No, es una medida de energía (trabajo). Una "definición" sencilla es "el trabajo efectuado por una fuerza de una libra cuyo punto de aplicación se mueve un pie en la dirección de la fuerza". Similar a nuestro joule o "newton-metro": trabajo de la fuerza de 1 N que se mueve 1 m en su propia dirección.

La he oído llamar una "libra-pie".


----------



## Sephiroth_Leo

Claro, pero la dirección de esta energía puede ser circular y repetitiva sobre un mismo eje, como por ejemplo, como escribí antes, en un tornillo.
Se usa mucho en contextos relacionados con el ajuste de neumáticos, llantas, etc.

ponerle "libra-pei" quedaría demasiado literal, no uta!
Con "joule" simplificamos la vida propia y ajena ^.^


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Sephiroth_Leo said:


> Claro, pero la dirección de esta energía puede ser circular y repetitiva sobre un mismo eje, como por ejemplo, como escribí antes, en un tornillo.
> Se usa mucho en contextos relacionados con el ajuste de neumáticos, llantas, etc.
> 
> ponerle "libra-pei" quedaría demasiado literal, no uta!
> Con "joule" simplificamos la vida propia y ajena ^.^



No, no está en modo alguno restringida a movimientos circulares y/o repetitivos, tal como no lo está el joule. Y nunca dije que me gustara la expresión "libra-pie", sólo que la he oído usar.

*Agregado:* Tu referencia al ajuste de (las tuercas de) las llantas me hizo recordar que "foot-pound" puede ser también una unidad de lo que los físicos llaman "torque" de una fuerza, en cuyo caso yo diría que en español no usamos "joule", si no que "newton-metro" (aunque dimensionalmente son lo mismo).


----------



## Sephiroth_Leo

Claro, pero "torque" es un movimiento, el movimiento de torción, no es una medida de fuerza.
No esta restringida a movimientos circulares, lo se, por eso escribí que "_puede ser" _circular, no _"solo es"

_Si no tenemos equivalentesjustos lo mejor es usar algo general y seguro.
Gracias por tu aporte


----------



## Oldy Nuts

No, torque no es un movimiento. En términos sencillos, es una medida del efecto de torsión de una fuerza según la distancia al eje de rotación. El que dijo que es una medida de fuerza fuiste tú, en el mensaje Nº 11.

¿Y qué sería según tú algo "general y seguro" en este caso?


----------



## Sephiroth_Leo

Torque: efecto giratorio que produce una fuerza aplicada a un cuerpo provisto de un eje.

Osea, movimiento consecuente de una fuerza, no una fuerza en sí.

En el msj 11 escribí que "foot-pound" es una medida de fuerza, ni siquiera nombré el "torque"

Algo "general" sería algo que sea entendido por la mayoría, indiferente del dialecto o el uso. La medida "joule" es conocida y entendida universalmente, y aplicable a cualquier tipo de dirección de fuerza.
De más está aclarar que si se usa "joule" en una traducción hay que buscar la equivalencia, que es, tomando como ejemplo el "foot-pound", la que especifiqué en el msj 11. Para buscar la equivalencia con otras medidas puedes ingresar en http://www.onlineconversion.com

Algo "seguro" es algo que no de lugar a ambigüedades o malas interpretaciones. Otra vez, la medida universal "joule", que no contempla dirección, ni objeto de la fuerza, etc. es lo más conveniente.

Tanto un físico como un niño de primaria entendería el término y esquivamos la posibilidad de marear al lector.

Una buena opción para la traducción sería dejar el valor del original (en mi caso "foot-pounds") y agregar entre paréntesis la equivalencia en "joules", y si se quiere también cualquier otro tipo de especificación. Y en el peor de los casos una nota de traductor.

Gracias por el debate!


----------



## Hakuna Matata

El torque, o momento de una fuerza, definitivamente *no es* ni un movimiento ni una fuerza. Es un vector, producto vectorial del vector fuerza por el vector posición (o distancia).
Su unidad es el producto de una unidad de fuerza por una unidad de distancia. En el SI es N.m, o sea newton por metro. En el caso que preguntas, es *pie por libra* (o *libra por pie*, como prefieras, lo he visto escrito de ambas formas, y también se puede obviar el *por)*.

Correctísimo lo de *Oldy Nuts*: para el trabajo se utilizan las mismas unidades y casi las mismas fórmulas, salvo que el producto es escalar y no vectorial (el resultado es un número).
Así, en este caso se utiliza _joule_ y dimensionalmente es 1 J = 1 N * 1 m. Si bien es la misma unidad, generalmente se utiliza joules para trabajo y N.m para momentos.
Por eso, si quieres poner la equivalencia en unidades del SI, te sugeriría que lo expreses como N.m


----------



## Vinni

Me decepciona que la gente que no sabe nada al respecto siempre opine. Ft-lbs es la unidad de torque en sistema "standard" usado por los anglosajones en lugar del sistema métrico. Ft-lbs es distancia sobre peso (torque). Ejemplo: Si estoy apretando una tuerca con una llave que mide un (1) pié de largo y me cuelgo de ella (la llave), si yo peso 100 libras, estaré aplicando entonces 100 ft-lbs de torque.


----------



## Ferf

Correctisimos los doctos, sesudos y eruditos Oldy_Nuts, Hakuna Matata y Vinni. Hay _*DOS*_ Ft-lbs: Ft-lbs TORQUE (Newton-metro) y Ft-lbs TRABAJO (o ENERGIA) (Joule).


----------

